
Thousands of minks die after being set free (2017) - itchyjunk
https://slate.com/technology/2017/07/thousands-of-minks-die-after-being-set-free.html
======
anotheryou
not that they'd lived a long and happy life where they where. the arguments
that would make sense are:

can it be just to do something against the law?

and did this action cause more harm to the minks? which spurrs more questions:
did some survive? did the missing ones get replaced by more minks or did it
bancrupt the company or both with the market filing the gap? did it raise
awareness for animal suffering which could lead to new laws or a decline in
demand?

there is no simple answers in a society as complex as ours. this makes
activism especially hard and I generally don't even blame activists for that
(at least they attempt to do good).

